# Is my instructor any good?



## Rivonia (10 January 2014)

Hello everyone, I've been lurking for a while.

Please could you give me some insight as I am a complete newbie to horses? Also, I do not have anyone around who's so much as touched a horse, never mind riding one.

I only started riding six months ago, always in lessons. I ride at least once - up to three times a week. So far I can sit the trot (this seems to come naturaly), post with some discomfort, sit and post without stirrups (also comes naturally - I find stirrupless work much easier than riding with stirrups) and sooort of canter.

I clicked with my instructor immidiately. She is very much a no-nonsense go-getter and shouts a lot when I get it wrong. I enjoy this approach as I am simmilar in disposition.

My problem comes from the fact that I have been reading a lot on this and other forums and I have come across some serious no-no's which my instructor had me doing.

For example, she started me riding over cavalletti almost immidiately (and I did it with some grumbling). Also, she started me jumping over tiny gates which I could manage most of the time - I fell off twice when jumping.

My biggest worry are the two horses she's using for lessons. Both Arabs, one is a stallion, father and son. Love them to bits, but each has their own quirks. The younger, the stallion, is very playfull on the ground - I once lost him when I had him on the longe line and he does not like the crop. I sat throgh many bucks and crow-hops when he was being lazy. The older one is a perfect gentleman - except when there is a horse around . He HAS to be in front. So I found myself galloping with no intent or desire to do so. I can stop him after a very short while but it is very nerve-wrecking to be on a look out all the time.

I really enjoy my lessons and I like both the instructor and the horses, even though the are a littlebit nutty. My thinking is that no horse is going to be perfect so I might as well learn from the start.

What do you think?
Should I stick with the instructor I clicked with and the slightly batty (not all the time) horses or should I try to find something a bit calmer? I'm so new that I don't even know if these two horses are batty or not. 

And please do disregard the grammar and the spelling, english is my second language and I am posing from a tablet.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 January 2014)

Very interesting post, are you enjoying your lessons, and did your instructor comment on your progress/natural ability [if any!]
It sounds rather unconventional but if you are fit and athletic , presumably you will come to no harm!


----------



## Rivonia (10 January 2014)

Oh, yes, she is very vocal. She whishes all her students were as good as me  I tend to disregard compliments as I'm very distrustfull by nature so I'm only listening to the horses. And they are sometimes being batty...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 January 2014)

And do you know anything about posting on the correct diagonal and how the horse leads on the foreleg at the canter?
We had a "Dad's ride the Ponies" night and one Dad actually did manage a tiny jump, the first time on a horse, none of the others were asked to do anything so adventurous.
I would stick with it, make sure you have a good hat!
I think you would find conventional lessons in a group rather too slow paced.


----------



## Rivonia (10 January 2014)

I usually get the correct diagonal without even trying but I do check straight away by looking at the wither and correct immediately if I'm wrong. Cantering I'm not too happy about. Never mind getting the correct lead, I struggle to get a canter. I strongly suspect it's because I am aprihensive and the horses seem to know it.


----------



## Rivonia (10 January 2014)

Shoot, where did the "Dads" come from?!


Just for reference, I'm 37, married, no kids, born and bred city girl


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (10 January 2014)

Rivonia said:



			Shoot, where did the "Dads" come from?!


Just for reference, I'm 37, married, no kids, born and bred city girl 

Click to expand...

What I meant was they were all complete novices with no interest in horse riding other than their kids had ponies, and were of  "random" abilities so that of the group, one was able to have a little jump on their first time on a horse, the others were not able to do this, as they would have landed on the ground.


----------



## Rivonia (10 January 2014)

Oh, sorry, I thought you had me confused for a "dad"  no offence meant to the dads at all 

Thank you for the input, it seems silly to you but I seriously enjoyed having a contact with somebody who's touched a horse. City life...


----------



## Tobiano (11 January 2014)

I agree Rivonia - ifyou are enjoying it then stick with it.  Personally I would rather do a few things like you are doing than not get enough instruction and never progress.  As long as your instructor knows how to keep you safe then she is doing a great job.  But if you do feel really unsafe and she does not respond appropriately then it may be time to move.

Your English is fabulous by the way!


----------



## hnmisty (11 January 2014)

Huh, wondered where the "your English is very good" comment came from as I didn't read the last line of your post- I couldn't tell English isn't your first language! Your written English is much better than some English people's! 

I would say stick with this instructor if you are enjoying yourself and feel safe. Yes, it sounds a bit unconventional...but if you feel like you are getting your money's worth then that's what matters!


----------



## Rivonia (12 January 2014)

Thank you all for your time and thoughts, it does help to get an outside view. And thank you for the compliments on my English 

I think I will continue with my current instructor and the silly horses, even though I ended up on my horses ears after he bucked at nothing today (grrr)


----------



## katpower (13 January 2014)

Agree with the unconventional - but to be honest, you'll probably become a much better rider than those who ride well-trained lesson horses all the time - you're learning to ride "real" horses!
Just be aware if you start to feel unsafe, or that you're being pushed out of your comfort zone, speak up - you're under no obligation to do everything your instructor tells you. And ask lots of questions, so you know the why behind things.


----------



## Patterdale (13 January 2014)

Which country are you learning to ride in? Jumping and lunging Arab stallions is not something I would be doing with beginners. I don't believe it would happen in this country. 
Also, in my opinion, yes accidents happen but if your instructor is putting you in situations where you fall off multiple times, I don't think their common sense/risk assessment can be up to much. 

But if you like your instructor and you're enjoying yourself then I suppose there's no problem.


----------



## gnubee (21 January 2014)

I dont think there is necessarily anythinng wrong with  your instructor - many instructors have people jumping much sooner than they ought to as otherwise they loose clients to another instructor who tells them how awesome and talented they are and puts them over fences. 
However, learning to ride on only 2 horses seems like you are missing out ona lot of experience in getting different horses to behave and learning different things from different ones. Given that you are riding more than once a week I would seriously consider only doing once a week with your instructor and finding somewhere with more variety of horses for your other lessons. Variety of horses is hands down the best thing about not having your own, and you are missing out.


----------



## viola (31 January 2014)

Hello  
Well, I guess the good point is that you are enjoying yourself but if I am honest, your description of your lessons (first 6 months of riding) makes me very sad. Not that it's something unheard of or unusual but exactly because there is way too much of such careless teaching and disregard for the horse in the whole learning-to-ride process.
Your experience is something I am fighting in my riding instructor life  In other words, I don't think it's fine. The fact you are finding posting trot difficult could be because your position needs correcting so do ask your instructor for that. 

It's not fine to be shouted at for doing things wrong -  you learn by making mistakes and then being told how to correct them. I guess if you like being shouted at and it doesn't make you stressed or under pressure then so be it but many horses, especially sensitive Arab horses can find a shouty atmosphere "electric". 

I don't know what your goals with riding are but if you want to be more of a rider than a passenger then I would say find somewhere where the instructor understands horses better (from your descriptions your lessons are focused only on your "enjoyment"), who has some patience and takes you through learning to ride process in stages (your struggles aside, this is not fair on the horses) and where you understand what you are learning and what for. 

Whatever you do, good luck with horsey adventures


----------



## Rivonia (31 January 2014)

I don't think I explained properly, I usually get shouted at when I do something which either hurts the horse or regresses their training. That is one of the main reasons I like my instructors - she does not spare my feelings but she really loves her horses. She bread the younger one and brought him up for foal, training and alll - love it! Sorry about the confusion.

Also, gnubee, thank you for the suggestion, I will look at another riding school and I will take alternate lessons during the week.

Good news is that I went hacking in a mountin and I got complimented on my seat and horsemanship so it seems to be working.

Thank you for all the suggestions, it means a lot to me.


----------

